# Interesting device for assisted mobility



## hydrovolt (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry if I offended anyone I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 30, 2013)

Interesting indeed Hydro.  I have to admit I'm totally fascinated that someone would fork out a grand to buy a cart to do what a $70 one from the hardware store can.

  I guess it's marketed to those too feeble to pull one with a handle or get it over a bump, but how many of those people buy 100 lbs of something that they need to tote 10 miles?

I have a dog that follows me around for nothing, and the same danger applies, a quick turnaround finds me tripping over her because I forgot she was 'following'.

I read the blurb and it doesn't mention the bonus free yearly premiums paid to an insurance company to cover the buyer for damages when a pedestrian trips over it while it's off wandering about on a errand and sues the owner's proverbial off.  Is that just an oversight?  
How closely does it have follow?  As close as a hungry lawyer? 



Sorry but 'devil's advocate' is my favourite role play trick and I can just never resist these posts from newbies.  We get a few lately. But nice try.

If you wanna chat about life in general then feel free, or you want to tout your product further you can try that too. 
Some may object but I don't mind a bit of spam to take a shot at.  Quite enjoy it really.  Much more fun on forums where you can answer it without risking being bombarded with virus'.  Bring 'em on I say!  
Unfortunately though it's not my call, how long you last without making normal posts is up to Matrix.

If as you say 





> I could use one.


 then do let us know when you buy one and how that went, and do a detailed review for us. We'd appreciate that.
... and because I'm such a softy, if you are really selling them then good luck to you, I like to see a bit of free enterprise in action.  But you're going to need a hell of a marketing campaign to sell many at a guess.  Those who need them can't afford them and those who can don't need them.   But who knows?  People buy bottled water so you can sell 'em anything with the right spin.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 3, 2014)

Link again please ? I missed it


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.botsonix.com/introducing-follow-urban/

Sit down and have a look at the bottom line Phants,   Xch rates are around .89-.90AU to the greenback at present. Start saving up.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_So where's the seat etc???_


----------



## Phantom (Jan 4, 2014)

Be worse than the supermarket trolly wheel

The difference is in the front where. Instead of a driven wheel, Follow Urban will use omni-direction wheels.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Triple_Rotacaster_commercial_industrial_omni_wheel.jpg


----------



## Phantom (Jan 4, 2014)

Wouldn't mind one of these ......................................


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll just bet you'd luv one!  Out there terrorizing the neighbourhood thugs in your purple tights, Devil loping along behind, despatching cats and possums..... yep, I can see it all now. 

Let us know when you need bailing out and we'll pass the hat around.


----------



## Rainee (Jan 4, 2014)

Phants you would look the picture in your Phantom suit riding through the villages or shopping centres in one of 
those... can just imagine that hehe !


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 4, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Wouldn't mind one of these ......................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204



*I would love one of those too*:woohoo1:


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 4, 2014)

For me there is a place I like to go gold panning, it's getting too hard to carry all my stuff down hill to the river about 1/4 mile away. The hike back up the hill is a killer. So that device would be perfect for me. Gives me a reason to get out more often.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

You'd need to test it on grades and rough terrain Hydro before you lay out that much cash, what works on the factory floor mightn't out in the real world.  It has relatively small wheels too, doesn't look as though it would handle potholes and rocks all that well.

Sometimes the old ways work as well, ever consider a travois with a biggish wheel and a harness?.  Steer it down like a wheelbarrow and haul it back up by the harness?  I've seen a similar rig used by an old prospector out here and he seemed to manage it pretty well.  It would depend how steady you are on your feet I guess so it wouldn't pull you over backwards.  Just a thought.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Thinking back, it was built so that when he bent low enough there were legs that anchored it from running back downhill, it was just a longish, lightweight  'skeleton' wheelbarrow with a tarp over the frame to load onto really.


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 4, 2014)

Travios? Hahaha that's good I'd make it down the hill and die!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2014)

There's always the good ol'-fashioned pack mule, or even a healthy-sized girlfriend ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

hydrovolt said:


> Travios? Hahaha that's good I'd make it down the hill and die!



I must let the old bloke know who was using it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Just a thought, if your grade is too steep for the 'barrow' option then how will the robotrolly handle it?  Also it may take the weight but that kind of equipment isn't all compact and packable inside that little safety rail so how will it go with shovel handles etc sticking out of it that low to the ground on a grade?

Only playing devil's advocate here, not my problem how you handle it, just hate to see people waste money on things they haven't thought through.


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll just have to wait until it comes out and see it for myself.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Way to go, I've got cupboards full of useless whizzbang gadgets that were the answer to all of life's problems but didn't quite do what I dreamed they would.  Now they *are* my life's problems.


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 4, 2014)

My first car was a Mercedes, was yours an Edsel. Sorry about your useless gadgets, common sense goes a long way.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, into German  cars? My first was German too, a Veedub.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

1960 Edsel Ranger - $159,900.


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful car I wish I had the money. I do however have a 1921 Essex. Starts every time, but not very fast.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet! One of these guys? 



If I had a vehicle like that I'd dress in period clothing and become a "character".


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 5, 2014)

My Essex is the last year for wood spoke wheels and is a 4 door convertible. Hood, fenders and running boards are the same.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

Ah, okay - something more like this? (they're hard to find photos of) -


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 5, 2014)

That is it! At the controls (steering wheel) is a lever to adjust shutters in front of the radiator. A control lever to keep the speed of the engine constant (cruise control), another lever to adjust the fuel mixture while driving and another lever to rotate the distributor and adjust the timing also while driving. In the old days the driver was the ECM (engine control module).


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 5, 2014)

hydrovolt said:


> ... In the old days the driver was the ECM (engine control module).



... and probably the mechanic as well, but at least you didn't have to contend with miles of wiring and mysterious black boxes. A screwdriver, a pair of pliers and a hammer and you were probably all set. 

I miss the days of manual chokes, manual steering, manual brakes ... if nothing else they kept you from texting.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 5, 2014)

Assisted mobility for Granny . . .


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 5, 2014)

Now it's #assistive #technology Grandpa.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> ... and probably the mechanic as well, but at least you didn't have to contend with miles of wiring and mysterious black boxes. A screwdriver, a pair of pliers and a hammer and you were probably all set.
> 
> I miss the days of manual chokes, manual steering, manual brakes ... if nothing else they kept you from texting.



And also the baling wire, can't forget that important component of a mechanics necessities, Sifu ! Otherwise, what would they do when something  "went haywire" on the vehicle ?? 
My dad used to talk about using that to fix their old Model A Ford, and apparently, it was one of the basic fixes for the old cars, as well as being totally useful for almost everything around the farm. 
When i had horses, I was always fixing something with the baling wire, or even the twine, although the wire was much more effective , usually.

In desperation, there are other things that will also work. 
I had a leaking radiator hose, out in the middle of central Oregon nowhere, and had miles to go to the nearest town, and needed to patch that hose. A search of the car revealed nothing more helpful than an old shower curtain in the back, so I got out my (ever-present) knitting bag, cut a strip from the shower curtain, wrapped it around the radiator hose, and tied it on there securely with my knitting yarn. 
You have never seen a mechanic laugh so hard, as that one did when we limped into town, found the first gas station/garage, and he opened my hood to look at the problem.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2014)

That was quite resourceful of you!

I always carried a spool of heavy-duty wire, a metal clothes-hanger and a roll of duct tape in all of my cars. I can't count the number of times they saved my hide. When I had a little bit of extra money I'd add to the kit with a hose-repair kit, emergency fan belt, etc. to the point where the trunk of my car started looking like a mechanic's nightmare.


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 13, 2014)

My plan is not to drive too far.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2014)

Baling wire always was used to hold up tailpipes and mufflers on my old cars. Even used a soup can, cut lengthwise, to patch holes in exhaust pipes.

in the trunk of my 37 Buick, I had a metal teapot and a 5 gallon can of 30 wt. oil. Each night I would have to add oil to the old straight eight. Usually took about two quarts a day.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

The only thing I have in my car is extra water and some protein bars in case I'm stranded, I have on star and they are supposed to find me!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2014)

Meh ... I've watched too many sci-fi movies where the fancy machines fail and turn on humans to ever trust OnStar.


----------



## hydrovolt (Jan 22, 2014)

Robots are our friends....


----------

